# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Kārtējais pārbūvetais pastūzis

## Mairis

Tātad tā kā mājā mētājas daudz pāri palikušas detaļas, tika dabūts šāds, jau pārtaisīts stūzis ar TDA7294, kur viena mikrene jau bija genoht.

Un tāds viņš izskatās tagad:



Gali LM3886, kas mētājās jau sen neizmantoti.
Kondiķi 6800uF.
Visi jauni LED'i.
Barošana oridžinal +/- 38-40v
Trūkst vienīgi aizsardzības plate, kuru varat piedāvāt, ja nav kur likt, kā arī citas daļas no U-7111, tos puļķus ekvalaizera počiem, priekšējo paneli normālā stāvolkī un apakšējās kājas!
Lielākas bildes:
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/maneejais/a ... 427250.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/maneejais/a ... 427253.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/maneejais/a ... 427256.jpg
Bet viņam jau parādījas 2 problēmas. Izslēdzu arā, pēc 1h ieslēdzu atpakaļ - trafs maita nežēlīgi dūc - ko lai viņam izdara??? Tas pats vienam U-101, kurš mēnesi prosta nostāvēja skapī-arī drausmīgi dūc! Kāds ir risinājums, izņemot izmešanu pa logu?
Un vēl šamējais skan uz pusi klusāk par orģinālo U-7111, vaina varētu būt priekšpastiprinātājā vai komutatorā?

----------


## Mairis

Atkal kāds nieciņš no manis:
Pirms:

Pēc:


Šim aparātam tika cita sirds - trafs no UKU-020
Rezultāts - Skaņa ievērojami uzlabojās, basus pie S-90 liekas bliež labāk par U-7111, kaut gan priekšpastiprinātājs ir mēsls ar vienu tranzistoru katram kanālam, kas zin to, kas būtu pie normāla priekšpastiprinātāja.

----------


## MONKEY

> Bet viņam jau parādījas 2 problēmas. Izslēdzu arā, pēc 1h ieslēdzu atpakaļ - trafs maita nežēlīgi dūc - ko lai viņam izdara??? Tas pats vienam U-101, kurš mēnesi prosta nostāvēja skapī-arī drausmīgi dūc! Kāds ir risinājums, izņemot izmešanu pa logu?


 Par to U-101 - nevajag savākt tik daudz pastiprinātāju, ja nemaz tos nelieto ( protams tas tāds joks, man pašam arī stāv S-30B un lietoju, ja labi, reizi mēnesī). Bet ja kādreiz ir velme pārdot to 101 es varētu nopirkt. Man pirms kāda laika bija viens RRR aparāts, es viņu kādu laiku nelietoju un gribēju paklausīties, bet skaņa sūdīga - ļoti klusa. Tā kā esmu iesācējs šajā jomā nezināju kur vaina, atdevu aparātu prom.

----------


## Mairis

Par to daudzumu tā ir kā ir, man ir tikai seši   :: 

Visi perfektā stāvoklī, četrus dabūju beigtus un bija žēl, ka aparāti tiktu izmesti musarā vai būtu kā donori, kaut gan vienu U-101 pirku kā donoru otram, bet beigās salasīju abiem pilnīgi visas vajadzīgās daļas, viens kā oridžinal, otrs uz TDA7293.
Ikdienā tiek grabināti 4, 3 pa māju un 1 pa garāžu, kad nepieciešams.

----------


## MONKEY

Nu jā. Forši. Droši vien labs troksnis būtu ja visus pastiprinātājus palaistu reizē. Kādas tumbas tu liec kāt viņiem? Ja kāds tev no tiem rrr pastiprinātājiem apnīk vari meģināt notirgot man.

----------


## Mairis

Tumbas:
3 x S-400
3 x S-90
Moš vēlāk iemetīšu kādu bildi.
Vēl ir 4 x S-30, kuras ļoti reti tiek darbinātas, 2 regulāri atrodas garāžā, un vēl garāžā ir viena pačakarēta S-90.

----------


## MONKEY

Par to dūkšanu. Man YKY-020 arī dūca un čarkstēja, kad es viņu dabuju. Bet mēnesi palietoju un tas viss pazuda. Tagad patīkams klusums.

----------


## Mairis

> Par to dūkšanu. Man YKY-020 arī dūca un čarkstēja, kad es viņu dabuju. Bet mēnesi palietoju un tas viss pazuda. Tagad patīkams klusums.


 Droši tāpēc, ka bija stāvējis mitrumā un bezdarbībā, bet tagad no lietošanas izžuva trafs un viss ok.

----------


## MONKEY

> Šim aparātam tika cita sirds - trafs no UKU-020
> Rezultāts - Skaņa ievērojami uzlabojās, basus pie S-90 liekas bliež labāk par U-7111


 UKU-020 trafam laikam bija 7A. Varētu būt tā ka tieši tie ampēri ietekmē skaņu un tieši basus? Es tik tā te filozofēju, ja kļūdos tad labojiet.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nekāda jaudas trafa mainīšana nemainīs pastiprinātāja frekvenču raksturlīkni. Mainās tikai maksimālā izejas jauda. Proporcionāli visām frekvencēm.

----------


## Mairis

> Nekāda jaudas trafa mainīšana nemainīs pastiprinātāja frekvenču raksturlīkni. Mainās tikai maksimālā izejas jauda. Proporcionāli visām frekvencēm.


 Nu nez, varbūt tranzistorniekiem tā ir, bet mikrenēm diez vai, jo kad šim pašam stūzim bija švaks baroklis, tad VISPĀR nebija basa. Šis viņam ir 4. vai 5. baroklis.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar ko principiāli atšķiras tranzistoru pastiprinātājs no pastiprinātāja ar mikrenēm? (Liekas ne es pirmais šeit to jautāju)
Nu, ja klausās maksimālā skaļumā ar maksimāli izceltiem basiem, tad atšķirība, protams, būs jūtama. Bet lai basu "VISPĀR" nebūtu......  ::

----------


## ezis666

> Ar ko principiāli atšķiras tranzistoru pastiprinātājs no pastiprinātāja ar mikrenēm?


 Ar to, ka visi tranzistori vienā Si klucī izdrāzti, nevis daudzos mazos, ar vadiem savienotos

----------


## karloslv

AndrisZ: un kāpēc lai basi vispār būtu, ja baroklis, piemēram, ir stipri par švaku? Un vēl ar palielu iekšējo pretestību? Tad tie basi arī paliek uz barokļa filtra kondensatoriem.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāpēc tikai basi? Tas viss vienādi attiecas uz visām frekvencēm. To visu var elementāri pārbaudīt un izmērīt.

----------


## karloslv

Tāpēc, ka barokļa iekšējā pretestība nav konstanta pie dažādām frekvencēm.

----------


## AndrisZ

Es nerunāju par variantu, kad nepareizi izvēlēti filtra kondensatori.

----------

